# Yanmar Ke3 Compact Tractor - Chassis number



## Ian Walker (Sep 12, 2020)

Dear Friends,

I am writing to you for your help and support please.

I live in the United Kingdom. I would like to road register a Yanmar Ke3 compact tractor.

I cannot find the Ke3 Chassis number/VIN and without the number I can't register the tractor with the DLVA.

I've looked high and low and cannot find the number.

I would be grateful if someone could advise where the chassis number might be located on the ke3.

Thank you for your help.

Warm regards,

Ian


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

_Maybe here.







_


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> _Maybe here.
> View attachment 61823
> _


Winston, whereabouts is this on the Ke-3 ? Is it the frame rail? 

Glad in the USA (so far) tractors only need a SMV sign for road use. Ideally, it would even be better if the tractor had ROPS, seatbelts and flasher marker lights in amber too.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I believe it is on this middle cover between the feet as seen in this picture.


----------

